# Taking the stress off my pc?



## Rossy (Dec 22, 2020)

I am now using studio one and just bought ample guitar to help as I'm not a very good guitarist. Since I have been adding tracks (4 up to now) I am getting some crackling in the audio and I hear the PC fan coming on way more frequently than before. I read that ample guitar can tax the CPU especially with lots of chord changes so my question is, would it help my system if I rendered the ample guitar track to audio and switch off or delete the midi track?

Thanks for reading 

CPU AMD 6 core
16g of ram 
1tb ssd


----------



## Divico (Dec 23, 2020)

Definitely. Freezing tracks (bouncing+disabling the fx so they don’t use CPU) is a very Common method for taking down the load. Increasing buffer size of your asio driver is a standard one as well.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 23, 2020)

Divico said:


> Definitely. Freezing tracks (bouncing+disabling the fx so they don’t use CPU) is a very Common method for taking down the load. Increasing buffer size of your asio driver is a standard one as well.


Thanks, How do I increase the buffer size of the asio driver and what would be a good size?


----------



## el-bo (Dec 23, 2020)

Rossy said:


> ...delete the midi track?



Deleting tracks can be a good strategy for those who have commitment issues, but it might be a good idea to keep them around in case you want to re-edit a part, at some point. In Logic, it's possible to hide tracks. I'd be surprised if Studio One didn't have similar functionality.


----------



## Divico (Dec 25, 2020)

Rossy said:


> Thanks, How do I increase the buffer size of the asio driver and what would be a good size?


Dependends on your audio interface. There should be na option in your daw aswell. There is no right buffer size. The higher the less CPU usage and higher latency


----------



## José Herring (Dec 25, 2020)

Rossy said:


> I am now using studio one and just bought ample guitar to help as I'm not a very good guitarist. Since I have been adding tracks (4 up to now) I am getting some crackling in the audio and I hear the PC fan coming on way more frequently than before. I read that ample guitar can tax the CPU especially with lots of chord changes so my question is, would it help my system if I rendered the ample guitar track to audio and switch off or delete the midi track?
> 
> Thanks for reading
> 
> ...


What sequencer do you use? If you use Cubase you can freeze the tracks and it will render an audio file and mute the midi.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 25, 2020)

Divico said:


> Dependends on your audio interface. There should be na option in your daw aswell. There is no right buffer size. The higher the less CPU usage and higher latency


I'm currently using an m audio fast track but would like to buy a new one as they stopped supporting it about 5 years ago.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 25, 2020)

José Herring said:


> What sequencer do you use? If you use Cubase you can freeze the tracks and it will render an audio file and mute the midi.


I'm currently using studio one and just learning it.


----------



## Pier (Dec 28, 2020)

Converting tracks to audio should definitely help but, like others have said, try increasing your buffer size in your audio interface or DAW settings.

You should be able to run many more tracks with a 6 core CPU though. Is it a very old CPU?

Maybe it's a driver problem. You could try using the ASIO4ALL generic driver instead of the (now outdated) M-Audio driver:









ASIO4ALL Official Home


Universal Windows ASIO Driver - Freeware - News and Updates




www.asio4all.org


----------



## Rossy (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes, its an older AMD fx 6300 3.50 GHz. That's a good point about the M Audio drivers (I am saving for a newer audio interface) so I will give that a try tonight.


----------



## Subliminal (Dec 29, 2020)

Freezing and unfreezing is super easy in Studio One. Right-click on the track and select "Transform to Audio Track", check all four options in the dialog box and press OK. This will temporarily remove the instrument and its channel effects. To revert back right-click on the track again and select "Transform to Instrument Track" and everything will be returned to as it was.


----------

